# to date or not to date



## dumped for younger woman (Mar 3, 2010)

My husband of seven years walked out one day for a younger woman. That was seven months ago. We have no children together. I have an attorney and am looking to get alimony since his income is double mine. He walked away from everything, wanted nothing. I purchased our four bedroom house in my name since his credit is no good because of back child support. I would have a hard time staying there on my income alone. And, since I just bought it two years ago - I can't make enough profit to sell and get into something smaller.

Anyway - I found out that he is seeing this younger woman in another city and has been since he left.

I have met someone and would really like to get to know him. There aren't many nice guys out there and I think this one is very nice. I don't drink, do drugs and I occasionally go to church. Part of me says not to have him visit the house until the divorce is final, mainly because of the alimony being on the line. But, part of me says - "he left you, do what you feel is good for you." It will probably be about a month before any proposal is signed. 

What should I do??? I want to get on with my life... I don't feel I am looking for someone because I need them or on rebound. I am old enough to recognize those feelings. I want companionship and want to take things slowly. Your thoughts?


----------



## TNgirl232 (Oct 5, 2008)

Ask your lawyer. Different states have different rules on how an affair plays into the divorce. If you do date then you are technically having an affair as well. (Not that I'd blame you for it at this point - just saying from a black and white sense which is how the law will view it). If you state doesn't allow an affair as a reason for divorce or as an influence on determining settlement then i don't see a problem. But get legal advice on this!


----------



## dumped for younger woman (Mar 3, 2010)

Thanks for the response. I wrote to the legal secretary and asked if I was within legal boundaries in my state to date. Why didn't I think of that? =) Thanks again.


----------



## Corpuswife (Apr 24, 2009)

That's good to get the legal advice. However, I would wait to invite him to my house. Why can't you date and not meet him at the house?

Have fun and go slow. Rebound relationships can be harsh.


----------

